# DSM, hc turning yellow?



## Dutchworks (Feb 11, 2012)

After some research here and on other sites, I'm pretty sure that my HC turning yellow and brown in spots is from TOO much water, and\or perhaps OD'ing on the misting. Also noticed that the starougyne has some yellow leaves on some plants as well. Plants were doing great the first 3 weeks, lots of growth and spread. Then this week, started noticing the yellow areas.

I did a flood on the tank to wash out any excess ferts I may have added, drained down below the substrate, stopped misting (except for some moss on the branches), and left a crack in my glass lid to help dry out.

Will watch and see. I also added some additional lights on the ends of the tank. Tank is 72 in long, but the light is only 60 in. Noticed the glosso on the ends seemed to be "reaching" for more light.

Tank temp is running around 78-80 degrees with a humidity level around 70 during the day with the lights on.

Is this temp and humidity ok? Could the yellowing be something else?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine yellows when it gets too dry. But I keep the water level just a smidge above the gravel.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not having much luck in my dry start - refer to post 1 of my journal for chronological pictures. Any thoughts?

-Bumping this thread instead of starting a new one on the same topic.


----------



## Dutchworks (Feb 11, 2012)

cawolf86 said:


> I am not having much luck in my dry start - refer to post 1 of my journal for chronological pictures. Any thoughts?
> 
> -Bumping this thread instead of starting a new one on the same topic.


I think you have too much water in there. My mistake i found out was that the soil was too moist. I ended up dropping the water level way down, and leaving a crack in the hood to let it air out a bit.

The thing about DSM is humidity, not water. Also might want to check your substrate. If thats just fired clay, it's not giving your plants any nutrients to use to grow with. If so, mist with some water from an EI tank or add a LOW dose of ferts to your misting water. I mist with about a 50/50 mix of EI and RO water. You want it damp, not wet.

A good way to think about it is this is basically a terrarium. Humid, not wet.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply - I think it is too wet - you are right. I will try siphoning out some more water. I think I spray too often.

And my substrate is Fluval Stratum with Osmocote+ layered on the bottom. Think that is sufficient?


----------



## Dutchworks (Feb 11, 2012)

Not familiar with that substrate. I am using soil/clay dolomite/potash with a black diamond cap. the cap is inert, so I know that doesn't feed the plants, hence my misting with some ferts every now and then (not every day). It will take a while for the roots to grow down to the soil level.

If your substrate is not releasing anything to feed your plants, then you will need to supplement with ferts. Plants need the ferts to grow.


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

cawolf86 said:


> Thanks for the reply - I think it is too wet - you are right. I will try siphoning out some more water. I think I spray too often.
> 
> And my substrate is Fluval Stratum with Osmocote+ layered on the bottom. Think that is sufficient?


I would think that is sufficient.

I sprayed my DSM everyday and after 1 month I started to have water pools show up in areas. I used Aquasoil, and at the lowest, the substrate was 1.5" (4cm) highest at 3.25" (8cm). 

I'm not sure if everyone else does this, but I add Prime to my spray water. Enough for the 1L of water which was a couple drops. Maybe the chlorine in the water is causing issues?


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

@Dutchworks - my substrate and fert caps are generally considered good for carpeting. Today I siphoned off about 2 cups of water so my water level is half of substrate. We wil see if it helps!!


----------

